# Shoulder Pain



## memere2126 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have been knitting a lot lately and I have been having a problem with my shoulders. There is continual pain when moving. My rheumatologist said that it could be due to knitting (the continual same movements). Has anyone had this problem, and if so, what did you do to relieve the pain. I CANNOT give up knitting. Too many things to make and not enough time.


----------



## PITA (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, I get this pain in upper left shoulder. Unfortunately, I have to stop knitting for about a week or change to a small crochet project.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I find that if I make a conscience effort to "droop" shouders, I can relieve pain. Also, I take several little min breakes and stretch arm up as high as I can and whake hands out. Shoulder rolls also help.


----------



## PITA (Mar 14, 2011)

I sit in a recliner to craft and I have found that a small pillow on the left arm of chair that allows my arm to be raised a little also helps alot.


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

ME to i had to have treatment for my shoulder after knitting non stop two adult aran sweaters one after the other still get pain ,


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a rotor cuff injury and osteo arthritis in my shoulders, so am frequently affected by the pain and stiffness. My physical therapist at the time of my original injury had me doing pulley exercises that really helped, so I bought a simple one online for $15.

The pulley closes into the top of any door frame by a strap. You sit in a comfortable chair with a rope handle in each hand and let the pulley do the work as you move your arms up and down. Gravity does all the work so there is no pain and I find this relieves the stiffness, too.

I have no idea if this type of solution is advisable for rheumatoid arthritis. Rheumatoid is very different from osteo, so I would not want to recommend anything that might be harmful. I'm only sharing that this treatment has helped with my particular pain.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

memere2126 said:


> I have been knitting a lot lately and I have been having a problem with my shoulders. There is continual pain when moving. My rheumatologist said that it could be due to knitting (the continual same movements). Has anyone had this problem, and if so, what did you do to relieve the pain. I CANNOT give up knitting. Too many things to make and not enough time.


Try a few yoga stretches?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I only sit in chairs with arms to rest my forearms on. Try not working on large items. The weight of an afghan can really cause pain in your shoulders.


----------



## memere2126 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you all for the suggestions. I will try putting away the knitting for a week or two and ice? or put heat? (don't know which is the right treatment) on my shoulders to see if I can relieve the discomfort. I hate to think that something that I love to do is doing this to me.


----------



## memere2126 (Sep 27, 2011)

Aine said:


> ME to i had to have treatment for my shoulder after knitting non stop two adult aran sweaters one after the other still get pain ,


What did they for the treatment?

Thank you


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I also have a torn rotator cuff and I had to learn to keep my elbow close to my body and just use my wrist and fingers to handle the yarn. I also have a pillow that I lay in my lap and rest my elbow on. I only started knitting last year and am not going to give it up. I will figure out anything I can to keep knitting.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

ICE is best for INFLAMATION. For other kinds of pain, U have to find what works best for U. To save my wrists, I use one of those tray-table thingys in front of my chair to take the weight of the work.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Another simple stretching exercise is one I did after shoulder surgery. Take a regular size bath towel and loop it across your back on an angle and stretch your back muscle on a diagonal.


----------



## memere2126 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you all.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Have the same problem and take Feldene D tablets. The more I crotchet or knit I find it improves. Hope this helps 
Best wishes


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

I too have had surgery for a torn rotor cuff. I also have arthritis and have all the same problems. I will not give up knitting so I put ice on my shoulder until it is numb and use a pillow under my arm. I have been considering calling the doctor and having an injection to see if that helps. Hugs Sarah


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I also have a rotary cuff tear and in the past it has been very painful. I went to a physio because i didn't want surgery and he gave me some very helpful exercises. One that worked for me is to dangle my arm by my side and make rotary circles. I do about 10 one way and 10 the other way. It has really worked and the pain is not longer and although I am still subject to some aches I am knitting and doing well. Try a physio they are really good.


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

I had the same problem, and did yhe usual painkiller stuff until my lovely doctor offered some accupunture.Since then no problems, but whenever I feel things tensing up I stop,and give knitting a wee break.I also could never give it up for ever. Hope you get sorted out soon. Cheers Gee.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

My doctor prescribed Ibuprofen cream. It worked quite well as it also helps with the inflamation. I find a few gentle stretching exercises also help, as the muscles automaically tense round the pain area. Hope you get relief quickly - lots of hugs.


----------



## Karie (Jul 25, 2011)

There are a number of different kinds of shoulder pain and a number of different things that can go wrong that cause it. I have had several kinds of shoulder pain in the last few years. A couple of years ago I was diagnosed with frozen shoulders...both of them. Did PT then which helped considerably. I also have touble with scar tissue from a mastectomy that has been a challenge in the use of my left arm. I now have a new kind of pain in the right one and worry it might be something torn. Went to Dr who sent me to PT for stetches and I had to quit that this week because they made it MUCH worse. I'm now recovering on my own. Ice is very good for tendinitis and a cross ways massage of the painful tendon...I learned that a few years previous to the frozen shoulders and happily experienced a total ending of 20 years of tendinitis pain. I would suggest you get the problem diagnosed as to what the problem is and go from there on treatment. Rest is the first thing to try on your own.
@Kyriakoulla...Please be careful that you always have food in your stomach when you take Feldene. I took it years ago and the results were very gratifying until I developed a large gastric ulcer from it. Now I can't even take a baby aspirin without ryling it up again. Of course my Dr stopped the Feldene right away. A lot of people have had even more serious results from that (I think it was totally off the market for awhile in the US because of deaths) so please be careful!


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I had a lower back injury in '07 and now all that's left pain-wise is my left shoulder and neck. My chiropractor doesn't believe me when I tell him that I think my knitting might be part of the problem. I had actually started forming bone spurs in my neck and when I saw the x-rays of my neck I could tell why it was happening. They're on the right side. When I knit I sit weird. I'm a speed knitter so I also get tense and often my jaws start hurting as well. I have TMJ already - been that way all my life - born with it.
When I knit socks I tense up even more because of the way I hold the small project. I'm working on a pair of socks and a sweater right now. 
I see my chiropractor weekly now - was 3 times. After my injury I had 14 vertabrae that were causing pain all over the place.


----------



## kare50 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have Fibromyalgia, lupus and periphial neuropathy, all of which cause pain. I keep a stick of Active On close by at all times. It has a very mild odor and you just rub it on like deodorant so no mess or smell on the knitting!! I really helps me and I can't see how it could do any harm. I'd be lost if I couldn't knit!! lol Hope you find something that will help and NOT interfere with your knitting.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

the pain does not stop me but the numbness in my hand does. I have to stop and stretch my neck and shake my arm out straight for a couple minutes to bring it back. Rolling my head now and then and shrugging my shoulders often will hold it off also.


----------



## robertastefanik (Jan 25, 2011)

If it becomes intolerable, see a pain mgment spec. who can give you a shot or two which for me relieved my constant pain for almost two years now. It beats all those pain pills I was taking that weren't helping. My problem wasn't caused by knitting, but pain is pain....


----------



## robertastefanik (Jan 25, 2011)

If it becomes intolerable, see a pain mgment spec. who can give you a shot or two which for me relieved my constant pain for almost two years now. It beats all those pain pills I was taking that weren't helping. My problem wasn't caused by knitting, but pain is pain....


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, I get the same pain I think it is from being tense while reading a chart, andcounting and recounting.


----------



## mootie (Oct 18, 2011)

I sympathize with you. I had replacement shoulder surgery two years ago. My doctor said I could knit right away. I knit him a hat the first few days after surgery. I agree with all the solutions mentioned to you. Ice, and not knitting for such a long period of time with the shoulder pulley exercises is the ones recommended to me by my physical therapist. I knit continental style, so this helps tremendously. You can keep your elbows close to your body. Good luck, and try the continental knitting....it works.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I'm taking a break from my sweater right now because my neck and shoulder is hurting already.


----------



## mootie (Oct 18, 2011)

You are up knitting early this morning. Pain is the worst way to start the day isn't it?


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

When I started having arthritis pain in my right shoulder and arm I taught myself to knit using the "flick" method. There are no arm movements when knitting......the yarn is across my index finger and just flicked over the needle to make stitches. I hang on to the needles at all times, not letting go to "throw" the yarn. It works for me!


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I normally have to get up at 4:30 to get to work by 6:30 so on weekends I tend to wake up around 6:30 or so.
Yep, I get the illusion of a pain-free day when I first wake up. Then when I start doing things it finds me.
We went camping last weekend in our vintage travel trailer and I thought that I'd be in pain the whole time.
Nope. I knitted an entire day during rain and heavy winds and had almost no pain at all. But, on the way home riding in the truck it started coming back. 
If my head wobbles or if I'm at work walking on concrete all day (I'm a supervisor at a Ford plant) or speed knitting, housework, etc. it comes back. 
In my case a lot of it is learning new habits and postures.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I run the yarn over my index finger as well. It's funny how some yarns rough up my cuticles.
Who would think knitting could be so hazardous?
Where's the Safety Talk? ;-)


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

doc doesn't know what he/she is talking about. Its from the arm being twisted to keep you from buying more stash. I bet it hurts way more when you get close to a yarn shop or near any new yarn. We all have the problem. Only cure for that is....stay away from the yarn shops. :lol: 

Now how is that possible to have that problem with the shoulders due to knitting. Elbow, hands but shoulders....na. Pain in my neck from falling asleep while knitting...


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

susankschutz said:


> I normally have to get up at 4:30 to get to work by 6:30 so on weekends I tend to wake up around 6:30 or so.
> Yep, I get the illusion of a pain-free day when I first wake up. Then when I start doing things it finds me.
> We went camping last weekend in our vintage travel trailer and I thought that I'd be in pain the whole time.
> Nope. I knitted an entire day during rain and heavy winds and had almost no pain at all. But, on the way home riding in the truck it started coming back.
> ...


This sounds like an alergy. You said no problem while caming and away from everyday life. So the alergy is to everyday life and the cure is....yep you guessed it give up the everyday life and get into that travel trailer and hit the road. Nautre is the true doctor in life. 
:thumbup:


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

kiffer said:


> I too have had surgery for a torn rotor cuff. I also have arthritis and have all the same problems. I will not give up knitting so I put ice on my shoulder until it is numb and use a pillow under my arm. I have been considering calling the doctor and having an injection to see if that helps. Hugs Sarah


Ouch wrong type of needles... :shock: Well I wouldn't let the doc know about the knitting. They like to attack that.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I don't go near yarn shops since there aren't any out here where I live. Just a lot of soybeans, horses & corn.
Now, eBay and Etsy are another issue.....

My pain actually isn't in my shoulder. Mine stems from the vertabra in my neck which is the last of the issues from the "copy machine" incident at work in Dec. '07. 

Since the vertabra have the spurs on the right side, the left side of my neck hurts so my pain is actually just behind my left jaw and down my neck and just slightly into the muscles in my shoulder at the base of my neck.

I don't have the traditional neck manipulation done by the chiro. He uses traction, massage & an activator which pushes the bones ever so slightly. No popping and cracking for me. My neck used to be crooked and I could see it when I looked at myself in the mirror and there was nothing I could do to make it stay straight. Now, I'm straightened up. I sit crooked all the time and am trying to stop that. When I'm driving I do it, if I'm sitting in a chair with my legs crossed it makes me crooked and the list goes on and on.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

You did not mention whether you use circular or straight needles. If you are using straight ones you might find you have less shoulder tension if you switch to circulars since all the weight of your work drops into your lap with them. 

Just think of the mechanics of using straight needles, as you accumulate stitches on the needles the weight of those stitches is moving away from the center of your body and toward your elbows. We "resist" weight by pulling up. Pulling up your elbow involves pulling up your shoulder. The larger, heavier the project the more resistance it takes to support the stitches.


An ARDENT circular needle user


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

susankschutz said:


> I don't go near yarn shops since there aren't any out here where I live. Just a lot of soybeans, horses & corn.
> Now, eBay and Etsy are another issue.....
> 
> My pain actually isn't in my shoulder. Mine stems from the vertabra in my neck which is the last of the issues from the "copy machine" incident at work in Dec. '07.
> ...


Excuse me! You got into a fight with a copy machine in '07?! Say WHAT :shock: ?!

Well there ya go rig up a way to have traction while knitting.

I would stay clear of places like Ebay anywhere you can buy stash...I still feel this is the real problem. It the computer not the knitting... ;-)


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

susankschutz said:


> I run the yarn over my index finger as well. It's funny how some yarns rough up my cuticles.
> Who would think knitting could be so hazardous?
> Where's the Safety Talk? ;-)


quick First Aid for rough skin. I take Vaseline Healthy Hand and Nail and put it on at night. On areas like a rough spot I put it on only and then a band-aid on top of it. Ya got to stop using yarn made of steel wool. Not good.


----------



## mootie (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree with the needle comment. I have all my pain now in the bicep tendons where they were detached while replacing the shoulder. I think the weight of the item I am knitting irritates them. I am working on a knit one below vest, and my pain has been worse due to the weight of the sweater. I use circulars, but it still hurts. Bio freeze helps.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Perhaps some light stretching? Also when I knit I have pillows behind my back and under my arms for support. As a two time back surgery patient I am very careful with things like that. I hope you find some relief soon.


----------



## tiger lily (Mar 25, 2011)

I had shoulder pain in knitting a very heavy bulky Santa stocking two years ago. I have been very active in sports (tennis, golf, bowling)in my life. I am 77 now.
I had to have a rotor cuff surgery on my right shoulder two years ago and I'm back to knitting and crocheting with no problems. Maybe you can take Tylenol arthritis for the pain. I also have arthritis problems in other parts of my body and take medicine for this Tylenol arthritis can be taken with other pain medicine. Hope this helps
Pat (Baltimore Maryland)


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

Stretches, shoulder rolls, lots of mini breaks, change the way I'm sitting or chairs, add or take away foot stool, and if really bad I just give in and crack out the drugs. I find and anti inti-inflamatory like voltaren or neurofen gel that you rub on is quite good but you have to watch you don't overuse it and cause a worse injury. Just be sensible.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

I had the left sore shoulder problem. I switched from "English" knitting to "Continental" and then back and forth..seemed to help me..hope it will help you.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> susankschutz said:
> 
> 
> > I normally have to get up at 4:30 to get to work by 6:30 so on weekends I tend to wake up around 6:30 or so.
> ...


I've already warned my husband that I'm retiring at the earliest age that the social security people say I can start collecting. The countdown is on - I'll be 54 in 4 weeks and 63 is my target. He's 5 years younger than me so he can keep working.

The photo is of my back yard - the view I have when I knit on the back porch. I took that photo while knitting on my back porch. My camera goes everywhere with me. Except work. I could get fired.


----------



## Lindow (Oct 22, 2011)

If you are a thrower, try changing to continental knitting
Rest and heat work too


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> susankschutz said:
> 
> 
> > I run the yarn over my index finger as well. It's funny how some yarns rough up my cuticles.
> ...


No steel wool? Darn. I was using some cotton a week ago that was causing some roughness. Now, I'm back to a pair of socks and a sweater. Soft wool blends.


----------



## 20603 (May 13, 2011)

I sometimes knit with one of those heat in the microwave neck wraps around my neck and shoulders. The heat is relaxing and the weight of the 'thing' help me MAKE my left shoulder relax. The left shoulder keeps drawing up and I force it down with heat and a little weight plus take lots of breaks. Make a conscious effort to force it to relax. Then, my wonderful husband sits a little stool in front of him while we watch TV and digs his elbow in the tight spot!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

susankschutz said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > susankschutz said:
> ...


Well there ya go. Can you park the trailer there and pretend your out camping. Might be able to fool the pain away.

You have a good plan there you retire while he keeps working...honey us females never retire we just go from one job to the next..from outside work to housework.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

You could try alternating heat and ice. That is often helpful for some pain. Plus, I take lots of Vitamin D (2000 I.U./day), which seems to help generally and is good for a number of different things.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

i am suffering from the same but from around my thumb & wrist with pain going up my arm been the Doctor but he seems to think its arthritis[ spelt wrong] gave me some ointment to rub on but hasn't worked also put some herbal ointment on it but nothing seems to work, the computer doesn't help if you use it alot ,if it don't get any better i'll go & see my Dr again.support [like tubi grip]helps a little ,Val G


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> susankschutz said:
> 
> 
> > cathy47 said:
> ...


We have an easy house to maintain. All wood. The joys of log home living. If I run the vacuum a couple times a week we're fine and it's all easy. Bathrooms? Only 2 of us here now and we only use 1 of them.
I am making new rules around here now. "If you use it - you put it back or take care of it & I'm not the only one who lives here and you're old enough now to take care of yourself." ;-)
It's working but it's been a little messy. He really notices the pile on the corner of the counter when it's all consolidated in one big mess. I took photos of what he did to the inside of my truck and warned him that I would post them on his facebook page. He cleaned it up. 
Right now the camper is in the driveway along with our 3 Ford pickups. We have quite the automotive thing going on out there. 3 trucks, 1 jeep, 1 buick, 2 tractors, 2 fishing boats, and a 4 wheeler. 1 truck, the jeep and the buick are mine. Good thing I can't buy vehicles as easily as I can yarn.


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

susankschutz said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > susankschutz said:
> ...


The rough bits on hands and fingers from working with any thread or yarn and needles are from calluses that build up naturally to protect the skin from the abrasion. Having also been a musician (string instruments) I learned the calluses are necessary and continuous use makes them work better. If there are rough places or bits of dry skin that catch on the yarn just sand them down a little with an emery board. It won't hurt and smooths out the skin on fingers to not be distracting anymore. NB


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

SOMETIMES HOLDING MY ELBOWS IN TO MY SIDES CUTS DOWN ON THE SHOULDER MOVEMENT.


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

Sharonknits said:


> When I started having arthritis pain in my right shoulder and arm I taught myself to knit using the "flick" method. There are no arm movements when knitting......the yarn is across my index finger and just flicked over the needle to make stitches. I hang on to the needles at all times, not letting go to "throw" the yarn. It works for me!


That is the way I knit too, also keeping my arms in close to my body. So far, no pain from knitting. I also get up, move around and move my head and shoulders to loosen up, every so often. When I was doing a lot of cross stitching my shoulders, upper back and neck gave me a lot of pain, and I had to see a PT. He gave me some exercises that helped a lot.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

memere2126 said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions. I will try putting away the knitting for a week or two and ice? or put heat? (don't know which is the right treatment) on my shoulders to see if I can relieve the discomfort. I hate to think that something that I love to do is doing this to me.


If, at the first sign of soreness, you put ice on your shoulder, this helps decrease pain. After 24 hours, though, use heat. I have arthritis, fibromyalgia, carpal tunnel, chronic tendonitis, bursitis, you name it, I have it. Posture is very important. Try to keep shoulders back and relaxed as much as possible. When you hunch forward, this pulls the shoulder muscle and bones into unnatural positions. Practice pulling your shoulders back to the chair back. Ben-Gay has become my close friend  It masks the pain by the tingling sensation, but does nothing for the source of pain, so make sure your shoulders are in the most natural position as possible. Yes, it is possible to knit with disabilities, you just need to put a few simple practices to work.

God bless, honey


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

excellent suggestions from everyone...i also have severe nerve damage in both hands and want to add one more idea..support your arm(s) with a small pillow or towel roll and never let a big project(like an afghan) "pull" on your arms..it must be supported in whatever way is comfortable for you...
julie


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I find that if I occasionally change chairs while knitting it helps. I usually sit in my recliner, but I think that I let my posture get sloppy after a while. Then I will sit in one of my kitchen chairs. Not as comfortable, but makes me sit proper so my spine is better aligned. I have a friend who sits on one of the large exercise balls when she knits. She said you have no choice to be sit correctly or you fall off. I haven't gotten that daring yet.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

susankschutz said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > susankschutz said:
> ...


Sounds like my sisters house all the cars, trucks and what ever else they can get parked in the yard. She is trying to get an RV. Well for just two people ya have a business forming a car lot.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Someone on here had once mentioned that using circular needles helped them with shoulder pain. Apparently not manipulating the straight (longer) needles eased the pain... Worth a try, me thinks.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Walking on concrete is the worse thing anyone can do. It causes pain to develop all over the entire body. Try putting a small rug under your feet in an area where you stand for a period of time. Hope this helps.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i deal with this daily too i knit for so long put it down go walk, shake & move the arms & shoulders for awhile then go back to it! My fingers & hands actually go numb at times so i have to stop! I had neck surgery 2 years ago think alot of mine has to do with that? Good luck to you & your right if i had to stop knitting you would all hear me scream no matter where you live!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

this is why I use circular needles. It helps with the carpal tunnel and shoulder pain.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

You just need to give it a break. Not the shoulder, but the knitting. Don't sit for hours on end knitting. Do other things to keep the other muscles strong. Think about it, it just make sense. The old saying, the head bone is connected to the neck bone, the neck bone is connected to the.......etc. It's all connected and if one part is over worked the body will know it. Keep all your muscles active and strong and you will be able to continue knitting forever.


----------



## stockstr (Jul 13, 2011)

When I get the severe shoulder pain I ONLY knit with circular needles. I find that this just about relieves the pressure. It works almost all the time. If not you just take some Tylenol and continue. Can't let a little thing like pain stop the progress! LOL


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

past said:


> I find that if I occasionally change chairs while knitting it helps. I usually sit in my recliner, but I think that I let my posture get sloppy after a while. Then I will sit in one of my kitchen chairs. Not as comfortable, but makes me sit proper so my spine is better aligned. I have a friend who sits on one of the large exercise balls when she knits. She said you have no choice to be sit correctly or you fall off. I haven't gotten that daring yet.


I'd be afraid I'd fall off and break something--arm, leg, neck!


----------



## froggydart (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, I have a total shoulder replacement, (actually a reverse) so I have limited movement of my shoulder. I too refuse to give up my knitting as it is good therapy. My salvation is that I knit everything with circular knitting needles (back & forth) It changes the angle of the shoulders when knitting and takes the weight off wrists. It makes a huge difference. Hope this helps. Blessings to you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I had a bad fall in January due to "benign positional vertigo" (where the inner ear causes everything to spin"- face first into the carpet. Woke up in the hospital. I have had a lot of pain since and have tried, physio, a chirorpactor and a cortisone shot. I started swimming exercises 2 months ago and it has made a huge difference. I still can't reach up and pick up something from an upper shelf, especially plates etc. or high shelf books from the library. My husband really helps by doing the bad stuff for me.

I find if I bend over and let my arm hang straight down and let it make slow circles - it helped, then I added 2 pound weights, then 4 pound weights. it, with the swimming has really helped. 

The swimming exercises really make a difference. I knit for no more than an hour at a time - and take a l5 minute break. I can't crochet because of the twisting motion. I find circular needles are better than straight and posture is very important.

If it really gets bad I use " back pain tylenol" which has 
tylenol and methocarbanol (muscle relaxer) but never use it unless it starts to ache. I also use cold compresses which relieve it and if I feel it is inflamed I change back and forth from warm to cold compresses. I don't 'throw' my yarn and I hold my elbows close to my body when knitting .

It is so much better. The xray showed inflamed osteoarthritis and I have the problem radiating from where the neck meets the shoulder. If I sit badly I feel the pain in both shoulders so it helps me sit correctly.

It makes me feel better to know I am in a membership of some wonderful knitters who KNIT ANYWAY! designer1234


----------



## Evelyn Coleman (Mar 13, 2011)

I too sit in a recliner with a small pillow under my elbow.
I have a device in my chair that can roll/vibrate up and down
my back.
When all of that fails take Advil.

My little finger has been catching and hard to unfold.
It is especially difficult in the morning when I first wake up.
As the day goes on it gets better.

I won't guit knitting until I have used all of my stash.
Sounds easy? I keep buying more.

Good luck


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

Think the tray sounds good i for one going give it a go done my knitting sitting up in my bed last night and it was so comfortable no weight to pull around so i think i will be moving ,


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh me too! I do take 2 Tylenol Arthrits tablets daily because I do have osteoarthritis in some places of my body, but just changing to crochet or giving it rest seems to help lots!
Good luck, its no fun to have pain when you are doing something that gives you so much pleasure!


----------



## Grannie K (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes, I've had shoulder pain from time to time. The best thing I've found for it is not knitting as much as you have been. I know that when you have a lot to do, you want to keep at it, but you need to give thoise muscles a break. I also use Bio Freeze on my shoulder when I get a lot of pain. This helps the muscles relax and lets me continue to knit. Remember - all things in moderation. This includes knitting.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

past said:


> I find that if I occasionally change chairs while knitting it helps. I usually sit in my recliner, but I think that I let my posture get sloppy after a while. Then I will sit in one of my kitchen chairs. Not as comfortable, but makes me sit proper so my spine is better aligned. I have a friend who sits on one of the large exercise balls when she knits. She said you have no choice to be sit correctly or you fall off. I haven't gotten that daring yet.


I have pain in my right shoulder. I have injured it serveral times, so that's contributed. Noticed I was having a problem from knitting when was sitting ad my body would slowly slide down to the right.

Physical therapist gave me exercises and said ice was the only thing that would relieve the inflamation. So I sit knitting with a big long ice pack on my shoulder whenever it bothers. I need to practice my posture. I had planned to get an exercise ball, but forgot, so thanks a bunch for reminding me.

I sit and knit while watching Netflix on the computer, and that's double terrible. The shoulder rolls, sitting up straight, shaking out your arms, getting up for breaks are all super recommended. A physical therapist is well worth the time and money!

I won't even consider giving up knitting!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I have the same problem with osteo arthritis in my right shoulder. When the pain gets too bad I use heat to ease it. I also take Tylenol Arthritis Strength tablets twice a day. Brief rests ( knit seven rows; rest 60 seconds ) also help. Give up knitting? I think not!!! What ever would I do with all that time ? Edith


----------



## Grannie K (Oct 3, 2011)

Are you using circular needles? That can relieve a lot of the weight on your shoulders. It keeps the weight of your knitting in your lap. I use them all the time, even for small projects like dishcloths.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Thy some icy hot patches (if you can stand the odor). The warm sensation just helps a little...but every little bit helps. Good luck, I understand, pain, chronic pain.
Robin


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

This year at the fair, I bought a massage recliner -- best thing I have invested in (since I bought the hot tub there a few years ago). But it was very expensive. Well worth it to me. I also bought a Magic Masseuse. Its like a TENS unit. Its portable - uses batteries but also has a USB plug in so you can plug it into your computer and use the power off the computer. Check it out at http://magicmasseuse.com/
Although my daughter is a massage therapist, I don't seem to reap any of the benefits from her.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

One of the ladies at my LYS gave me good advice. She said to be sure to change positions often as I'm working. Don't rest both arms on armrests at the same time, for example. It's working for long periods in the same position that causes tightness and in turn pain.

She also suggested that for a complete change of position I sit at a table with my arms resting there while I knit.

Hope some of this is helpful!


----------



## Ctallen24 (Oct 19, 2011)

From ctallen
I also suffer from shoulder pain. I am going to an orthopediac surgeon and a pain management dr. I am facing hip surgery and have to have a MRI for my neck and shoulders because of damaged discs in my neck
maybe you should check into your spinal discs.
I do not want to give up knitting either.


----------



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

A couple of suggestions: 1. to provide support go to the nearest Wal Mart and purchase a nursing pillow (u shaped) which will provide support for your shoulder; 2. switch to an alternative style of knitting such as continental or finger flicking; and 3. use a heat pad over the shoulder and neck to relieve the pain and bring the blood into the injured area.


----------



## Ctallen24 (Oct 19, 2011)

From ctallen
I also suffer from shoulder pain. I am going to an orthopediac surgeon and a pain management dr. I am facing hip surgery and have to have a MRI for my neck and shoulders because of damaged discs in my neck
maybe you should check into your spinal discs.
I do not want to give up knitting either.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

susankschutz: That photo of you yard is gorgeous. I would never get anything done because I would be sitting out there knitting all the time.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a frozen shoulder and occasionally the pain gets to be a bit much - I then rub it in with "Freeze It" works wonders. Comes in a tube - WalMart.
Hang in threre -no need to give up knitting. I was told the more I use it the better off I'd be and have found that to be the truth
Barb



memere2126 said:


> I have been knitting a lot lately and I have been having a problem with my shoulders. There is continual pain when moving. My rheumatologist said that it could be due to knitting (the continual same movements). Has anyone had this problem, and if so, what did you do to relieve the pain. I CANNOT give up knitting. Too many things to make and not enough time.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Yoga stretches - and massages. My headaches from upper back/neck muscle tension got so bad, I now go once a week for a half-hour upper back massage. I also have learned to, whenever I get up for a potty break, to stretch everything out - neck & shoulder rolls, clasping hands behind me, etc - but the absolute best, quickest is the yoga eagle pose, where you sort of entwine your arms around each other in front - muscles have no choice but to relax. And, switching from crochet to knitting and back on a regular basis helps - and gives me (another) excuse for having a dozen WIPS!


----------



## Bancroft Spinner (Mar 4, 2011)

I too, have shoulder pain as well as thumb & wrist pain. It is probably tendonitis. I take a couple of Aleve which helps greatly and, just like you, I WILL NOT GIVE UP KNITTING!


----------



## dawnprentiss (Aug 10, 2011)

my problem is my hands and wrist lately between the computer scrolling and knitting ect the pain gets bad but i also cannot stop having fobro must make it worse dunno but i am wearing braces and taking breaks as jinx said making a concious effort to relax my shoulders ect is something i have started doing too


----------



## cablenut (Oct 19, 2011)

Please consider checking a couple things, before you assign blame to the knitting completely, or (gasp) give it up forever.

Can you research ergonomics for your home? You know, your computer, your desk, kitchen, anywhere you do substantial work. If you don't pay attention to it, you can be doing injuries to elbows, wrists, shoulders. It's also true for knitting, but it alone isn't usually the sole culprit... unless you're into marathon knitting, or knitting as an Olympic sport. 

Our PT has given us exercises to balance out these knitting muscles, and in my daughter's case, to balance out her musician's muscles. We all need balance, as well as posture, to be ergonomically good. Housekeeping generally includes all those other muscles. Gardening too. So cherish variety!

Stretches can be one answer. 
So can Trigger Points. (Think Massage therapy schools, and some chiropractors know it as well) 
There's No substitute for Hot Water soaks, especially if you can alternate with ice water soaks... Heat pack, cold pack alternated is one option. 
Once things are healing up, THEN exercises are invaluable.

OF Course, some of us just get worn down from years of neglect or poor posture -especially those rotary cuffs- and may be headed towards some repairs there. That's why it's a great idea to have your doc's input at some point, so you aren't damaging things further.

Oh, and one more idea: consider trying other knitting styles, or techniques... or some other craft altogether, for a while. You may be fine with cross stitch on gingham, or something else, while this bump in the road gets treatment and heals up.

IF you're considerate to your body, it will serve you well. Doctors who say to give up the needle crafts DON'T know what that means, or that it isn't usually the remedy. (Speaking from experience) It may take some sleuthing, but you can find out what you need, and get onto the next step of recovery. 

I'm a fan also of limiting time of crafting: As Soon As It Starts to be uncomfortable, that's it for the day (or two). If you can stop before that point next time, it's even smarter. Keep up like this for a while, and you'll notice maybe your tolerance grows as strengthening occurs.

I've recovered from several varieties of repetitive strain injuries, mostly due to other causes, and still been able to knit & sew. Moderation is important. Wisdom helps. Common sense too. Adapt what you can. Limit time if it helps, and always help the recovery along, any way that works for you.


----------



## Jamie (Mar 10, 2011)

I find that, in addition to having my elbows supported, if I sit so that my scapulai (shoulder blades) are well supported, my shoulders get a lot less painful. Ice is usually helpful with an initial trauma, but heat works better for long term problems.


----------



## doittc (Mar 7, 2011)

I also have this problem and my reumatologist put me on a pain cream called Volteran Cream. It has helped tremendoulsy. The doctor has ton perscribe this, as it is not an otc drug. Ask your doctor about it. It also helps me with the artho in my hands and knees.
I also use the knitting gloves, made out of spandex and that also helps.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I have many shoulder, elbow, wrist and finger issues because of RA.

I take a prescription called arava and ibuprofen (600 mg), I find cold treatment to be very uncomfortable so I go with a heating pad or one of microwave heated pillows. When things get really bad I get cortizone shots in my shoulders and wrist

I find using circular needles is much more comfortable on my wrist since the weight of the projects is on the cable.

SEA


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Learn to knit continental - throwing is what may be causing the pain.....much less movement in continential. Then you can have two projects going - one in each style. This will prevent fatigue in either style and hopefully provide the much needed relief. You may want to start with the continental initially until the shoulder heals.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have to agree with Dreamweaver. Take short breaks and stretch. I get shoulder and wrist pain and the stretching really works. A little ICY HOT will help if you can handle the smell. Good luck with this.


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

No pain yet but I hope your MD offered exercise options or something non-invasive. Giving up is not in the plan!


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I too have been having pain in shoulder and elbow. I found an over the counter cream that has been helping ALOT. It is called Arnicare cream/gel. It is a holistic cream. Doesn't stink and isn't greasy.soaks right in. It's been helping alot. I also have fibromyalgia and it helps that. You can use it 3 times a day. My doctor is also a fan of this. Might try that in addition to all the stretches/rest/etc listed above. It is found in the pharmacy section by the "Icy Hot" product. Good luck....many of us feel your pain


----------



## MaryCorinne (Sep 5, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> susankschutz said:
> 
> 
> > I normally have to get up at 4:30 to get to work by 6:30 so on weekends I tend to wake up around 6:30 or so.
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

did your doctor give you some simple stretching exercises?? mine does so if yours did to I would do them.. remember to stretch not jerk.. a slow stretch will extend the muscle and if you do those for a while you should get relief what happened is you tied up those muscles... also once you get this cleared up.. take mini breaks.. get up and get a glass of water... raise your arms over your head a few times.. I do the dishes.. dust.. wipe down counters.. basically do my house work and go back to knitting... this way I can knit and have a clean house at the same time...LOL


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

So many good suggestions for your shoulder pain. I suggest that you get it checked by a good orthopedic physician who will probably order X-rays. Then you'll know where to proceed. It may be a simple fix but you won't be guessing in the dark and/or causing harm. I had a severe rotator cuff injury from a bad fall that required surgery. Couldn't knit for a few weeks followed by physical therapy for 3 months. So I visited the local library often. Now I can do anything including painting ceilings, gardening and lifting. I set a time limit on any repetitive action for 2 hours and do something else for at least 3-4 hours before resuming which helps a lot. Keep us posted. Patricia


----------



## Janet Atherton (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm having similar problem at moment. Am trying to set time limits of 30mins then I'll put knitting down and do neck stretching exercises. It seems to be helping me.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I switched from straight knitting needles to circulars. The work rests on the cable instead of on each needle, so there's less stress for the shoulders. I can knit large projects without getting any pain in the shoulders or hands.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Like you, I've gotten pain in upper back and shoulders. marathon knitting is killer!

I move to the dining table and rest my arms there and sometimes a pillow behind me in a chair helps. 

Have to admit, there have been a couple of times I had to quit for a few days.. use the heating pad and ice pack and a few Advil.

Never give up!!!! ;-)


----------



## sfiresto (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a frozen shoulder. I go for therapy. If you continue to experience this pain, please check with your Dr and rule out anything else other than repetitive use as it could be a number of other issues. If not, then ice and rest are your best bets along with knitting in short "bursts" as I do.

Good Luck!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

It is getting me in the neck lately. Aspercreme and rest. Lay off knitting a couple of days.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Yep, just received my ray results. Arthritis in both shoulders, as I suspected. 
Believe it or not, my Addi's are the only needle I can use that does not end with shoulder pain, even after hours of knitting.
My bamboo set causes pain, Denise set also. 
It must be the nickel surface, it does not produce drag on the yarn at all.


----------



## oldnit (Aug 14, 2011)

To everyone, I too have the shoulder pain because I knit continental method. Thanks for the tips. This is a marvelous group. lol

Dorothy


----------



## gramaa (Oct 22, 2011)

When I had touble with shoulder pain,my physiotherapist recomended using a nursing pillow when Im knitting. Works really well. I made my own .Sew a horseshoe shaped pillow.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 29, 2011)

memere2126 said:


> I have been knitting a lot lately and I have been having a problem with my shoulders. There is continual pain when moving. My rheumatologist said that it could be due to knitting (the continual same movements). Has anyone had this problem, and if so, what did you do to relieve the pain. I CANNOT give up knitting. Too many things to make and not enough time.


I have degenerative disks and joints, fibromyalgia and now I am diabetic because of the steriod injections I had in my back. Steriods up the blood sugar and I was not told this and the doctor just kept putting in one injection after the other. ICE is my buddy. People say I can't stand being cold. Well then don't complain. Ice increases the circulation and keeps the increased circulation for a longer time. When it gets so cold my pain is diminished then I remove it for a couple of hours. i also have meds the doctor gave me that really helps. The docs sent me to a pain clinic. They worked with me until we found a combination that works.That took many weeks and trips, but the ressults are worth it. I have to drive an hour each way to go to the clinic, but pain will make you use ice, drive, rest or what ever it takes. Pain will also position you so get up change your position, move around take a break often. Wow I got on my soap box didn't I. <) Good luck!!!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I find that if I make a conscience effort to "droop" shouders, I can relieve pain. Also, I take several little min breakes and stretch arm up as high as I can and whake hands out. Shoulder rolls also help.


I do the same thing, Dreamweaver, but in addition I put a pillow under my elbow and rub some mineral ice on it and also my neck. It helps and if you do this frequently, the pain gradually goes away. I also try to sleep "straight" and not curl my arms up under the pillow.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

memere2126 said:


> I have been knitting a lot lately and I have been having a problem with my shoulders. There is continual pain when moving. My rheumatologist said that it could be due to knitting (the continual same movements). Has anyone had this problem, and if so, what did you do to relieve the pain. I CANNOT give up knitting. Too many things to make and not enough time.


I sometimes have this problem, but I now put down the knitting, relax the shoulders do some stretches and wait about 15 mins. and that seems to help. My friend has been told by her doctor not to knit for three months to fix you pain from knitting. It was like telling an addict to stop cold turkey. Judy


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I think Dreamweaver has the right idea. In addition, I would use a deep heating rub of some kind. I have bad knees, and the deep heating rub really eases the soreness. I swear by that stuff!


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

I know a lot about this problem! About 10 years ago I was doing more knitting than usual that resulted in shoulder pain. Instead of moving my shoulder I thought I needed to rest which resulted in a frozen shoulder. I ended up in physical therapy for 6 weeks and eventually I recovered completely. Now when I get that achy feeling I stop knitting and rotate my shoulders. When I take a shower I raise the affected arm over my head ...ear to arm... and let the warm water loosen things up. You can probably find good stretching excercises online.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

memere2126 said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions. I will try putting away the knitting for a week or two and ice? or put heat? (don't know which is the right treatment) on my shoulders to see if I can relieve the discomfort. I hate to think that something that I love to do is doing this to me.


I have a rotator cuff injury and my therapist puts an ice pack on my shoulder for 10 minutes. The pulley exercise is also good. I have also purchased a roll-on called "biofreeze" which has helped me to sleep. Dr. Oz has recommended this. I got it from husband's podiatrist but it may be available in health food or drugstores. Good luck.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> susankschutz said:
> 
> 
> > cathy47 said:
> ...


The big black truck's for sale. Want it? ;-)


----------



## cpn321 (Apr 6, 2011)

In one Knitting Paradise, someone had something he had made for someone with one arm broken and one arm usable for knitting. I forget what he sold them for, but it sounds like something that might help you in your knitting. Is there someway you could locate that edition. I believe it was beneficial for people with arthritis, also.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

imade a sweater for myself and boy did my shoulder ache after i started the cross over shawl collar. it must have been the wt of the front, back and collar. this was even before i did the sleeves. needless to say i wasn't knitting for a few days after that.


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

This happened to me and to my coworker, both at the same time. We both needed physical therapy-seriously, it helped. Cautionary tale:My PT said it was very good that I came when it was only my shoulder. My coworker waited until it went down to her hand, and has had a much harder recovery, and - worst of all - is allowed to knit only 15 min. A day! I am honor-bound to take a break every half hour. So get help now! Good luck.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

We are in a Silver Sneakers gym class and I have found that the wrist movements with the weights helps the pain in my hands. Most of the time I use a 2.5 pound weight (dumb bell). (available at sporting goods stores)

With weights we also do shoulder rolls and lift the arms front up, down, side and back and various other exercises involving the hand, wrist, arm, shoulder and upper back.

It's very important to control the weights and not swing them from one direction to another. I had a frozen shoulder years ago and have mild arthritis in it now, and the exercises really do help.

Oh, yes, we go to the gym 3 times a week for the classes which are for mobility, strength, balance 2 days and cardio-vascular on the 3rd day. They also stress good posture. 

Also make sure you take frequent breaks even if it's only to swing your arms, clinch your fists, shoulder rolls, etc.

I really believe it is the strengthening of these muscles that really help. When using a computer the best position for your hands and arms is L-shaped with your wrists no higher than your elbows.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I am a leftie and have the pain in my right shoulder. I find if I keep my hands down close to my lap it doesn't hurt. I do shoulder shrugs and rolls both. I am with you--- it will have to get worse than this to get me to hang up my needles. This is why I learned to use the looms and to crochet. I can take turns with different tools. It helps


----------



## Margaret Baldree (Aug 7, 2011)

I had a torn rotator cuff and when I stop sleeping on that arm it stop hurting.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I too had shoulder pain that eventually pinched the Medial nerve causing numbness down back of left arm into wrist and hand and last tgree fingers. First thought I was having stroke, Dr sent me to er. They put me laft arm, hand andfingers in a splint. Told me to do shoulder shrugs, neck rolls and to sqeeze asponge in left hand to get feelin and strength back. I was not to use that arm for at least 3 weeks. Pain sunsided and 4 months later I have almost all my feeling back in hand and fngers.
I find my shoulders raise up and get tense if I use 14" straight needles or work on a new pattern. It's all tesion. I have to stop, do exercises and rest arm for a while. I switched to 10" needles and am going to try circulars as soon as I can buy some. I also believe in Bio-Freeze and presribed muscle relaxers. I keep my elbows tucked close to body and am aware when shoulders tense up to my ears. If I really over do, it's splint and 1-2 week rest of arm and hand. I switch to crochet during that time. It doesn't aggrivate my shoulder and neck like knitting does. Oh, I am new to knitting too and I think that is why I get more tense, when trying new stitch or pattern. Good luck, lots of good ideas here.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Have have given up wearing bras at home ... can't get my left arm to rotate without extreme pain. Found some numbness once in a while, too. I have put it down to the same as all the women who have posted here ... repetitive motion AND the fact that my arm is kept in a constant bent-elbow condition, which could, in the long run, tighten the muscle so far that it won't extend. 'Gonna try reading some mysteries and only knit for an hour a day ... which of course, is an entirely different kind of pain! =)


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

I also have pain in my L shoulder from constant knitting. Was afraid for awhile that one of my cervical fusions had become fractured!
Have been using moist heat with the heating pad and/or my rice bag. And the old-fashioned stand-by of Vicks Vapo Rub. Am sure it is the idea of it and the smell. But somehow it is comforting.
NAISDs are good as well.


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

Biofreeze also helps to ease the strain. I try to alterna te working on a larger project with a smaller project.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Talk to your doctor about checking Vit D level.


----------



## momofmonkeys62 (Oct 22, 2011)

I found the same thing happened to me, not from knitting, but from working at my pc. I was losing range of motion in my shoulder and experiencing pain and loss of strength-even picking up my purse would hurt. Now I am mindful of doing stretches and arm movements(like moving my arm and shoulders in circles at least once an hour when I am at the computer or doing handwork. It has helped alot. Good luck with your shoulder, and be careful-exercise is far better and cheaper than medical intervention!


----------



## diane (Jan 18, 2011)

i am having the same problem as we speek! try knitting with your work between your knees and yoga for sure, it helps for the long run.


----------



## diane (Jan 18, 2011)

it really dose work


----------



## susiemeldrum (Sep 7, 2011)

I had right shoulder pain after Christmas last year. Finally went to the doctor had a xray and it showed a frozen should. Had difficulty raising my arm up and to the back. Did physical therapy for 5 months just started knitting. Dont fool around with it.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> Another simple stretching exercise is one I did after shoulder surgery. Take a regular size bath towel and loop it across your back on an angle and stretch your back muscle on a diagonal.


Thankl you so much for this information I shall try it immediately. I too have lots of pain across my back and shoulders and I put it down to Arthritis, I take Panadol Ostreo for it.
Marie in Sydney


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I too have a torn rotator cuff and osteoarthritis in the shoulder joint, and when it flares up, it's a b----. Reaching for anything, especially up or out away from the side is murder. Physical therapy for me involved exercises, stretching, taping the shoulder to relieve the weight of the arm and ice. I need to go back for another round of PT. I don't even want to know if my knitting is to blame! I have too many things that are WIP and more that are just waiting in line.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM,I USE THE PULLEY ALSO,AND A PILLOW UNDER MY A RIGHT ARM,IT HELPS


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

Find a therapist or trainer who can apply Kinesiotape. It works. No drugs.


----------



## Hollyrn (Sep 22, 2011)

Surprisingly Vicks vaporub may help. I'm an RN and have used it for sore back with outstanding results. Makes ya smell funny,but it does work.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I find when doing garments with lots of stitches I use circular ,then you don't have the weight on either shoulder,can push it into the middle of the circular needle
Hope this helps


----------



## rob529 (Apr 10, 2011)

I do also. It's aching like a big dog right now. You check in to steroid shots. Heard they work wonders. I try to keep my elbow up against my body to keep the shoulder from moving as much. It does help.
Robin in TX


----------



## rob529 (Apr 10, 2011)

kare50 said:


> I have Fibromyalgia, lupus and periphial neuropathy, all of which cause pain. I keep a stick of Active On close by at all times. It has a very mild odor and you just rub it on like deodorant so no mess or smell on the knitting!! I really helps me and I can't see how it could do any harm. I'd be lost if I couldn't knit!! lol Hope you find something that will help and NOT interfere with your knitting.


Isn't that stuff great. I love the means af application. You can can really bear down and massage while applying.
Robin in TX


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

it will include your neck at some time - do I stop,NO


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have arthritis and i have had rotator cuff repair on both shoulders...and a cervical fusion from c4-c7....the best thing I have found to ease upper body pain is Biofreeze...it's amazing and you can buy it in a roll on form that you don't have to get on your hands...it really eases pain...sorry your in pain..I know how it feels~~~ :thumbup:


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

rob529 said:


> kare50 said:
> 
> 
> > I have Fibromyalgia, lupus and periphial neuropathy, all of which cause pain. I keep a stick of Active On close by at all times. It has a very mild odor and you just rub it on like deodorant so no mess or smell on the knitting!! I really helps me and I can't see how it could do any harm. I'd be lost if I couldn't knit!! lol Hope you find something that will help and NOT interfere with your knitting.
> ...


Yes, I use that stuff, too. And Bio-Freeze also. Both good.


----------



## margaretscott (May 28, 2011)

Look up E.F. T. for pain relief. Devised by Gary Craig it is a non- invasive form of acupressure which looks wierd but REALLY works. I have been teachingand practising it for over 6 years and can attest to its effectiveness


----------



## 20603 (May 13, 2011)

I heat up one of those microwave neck wraps, drap in around my neck when I knit, the heat helps me relax and the weight help me to remember to drop my left shoulder. When I don't do this I get that left shoulder all hiked up. While we watch TV DH sits me on a stool in front of him and he puts his elbo in the sore spot to losen it up.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

memere2126 said:


> I have been knitting a lot lately and I have been having a problem with my shoulders. There is continual pain when moving. My rheumatologist said that it could be due to knitting (the continual same movements). Has anyone had this problem, and if so, what did you do to relieve the pain. I CANNOT give up knitting. Too many things to make and not enough time.


What are you sitting in to knit and what kind of needles do you use? Having your elbows up on the arms of a chair can put strain on your shoulders, elbows should be at your side of held lower to avoid an uncomfortable shoulder position. Straight needles also keep the weight of a larger project on the needles, causing strain on the wrists and shoulders. This is reason enough to learn to use and convert to circular needles where the weight of a project is usually centered in the lap.


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

If you don't know anyone who can kinesiotape you, place supports under both your forearms so your arms are being supported and your shoulders can rest. This might be enough to quiet it down. I work with people with musculoskeletal problems.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

I had the same problem. Was diagnosed as having rotator cuff impingement. Went for physical therapy twice a week for a month and did exercises at home several times a day. Shoulder is fine. No pain at all...I take breaks more often and repeat a couple of exercises...no regular schedule. Hope this helps. We knitters are a tough bunch! And VERY DETERMINED!


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

I am an RN, too. The "old remedies" have much merit. Am so glad I learned them at my mother's feet (she was an RN, too). Also my mother-in-law taught me many hints which have been helpful.

I still have NOT used W D 40 for arthritis, though...lol.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

memere2126 said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions. I will try putting away the knitting for a week or two and ice? or put heat? (don't know which is the right treatment) on my shoulders to see if I can relieve the discomfort. I hate to think that something that I love to do is doing this to me.


I am not sure about ice (relieves swelling if any) heat does relax the muscles. I also sit in a recliner. I to have osteo arthritis and found that relaxing the shoulders helps quite a bit (when i think to do that). Also try using circular needles. The weight of the project is on the cable and in your lap and not on your hands and wrists. I use them all the time for that reason. Much easier for me and less stress on shoulders, hands, and wrists.


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

Glad to hear others have pain as I do. Not glad that we have pain. I have a pinched nerve, that radiates to my shoulder and upper arm. So far, ice, chiro appts, ibuprofen, and pain meds. I also have rheumatoid arthritis. Have had it since my mid 20's (now early 60's). I have had to quit knitting for a week for fasciatis (inflamed fascia) of the forearm. I cannot quit knitting, it is what keeps me sane.


----------



## ddjdb (Jan 27, 2011)

I had to give up knitting for years for that shoulder pain (rotator cuff), UNTIL I discovered circular needles! I don't have to move my shoulder much at all, just wrist and fingers. I've converted all needles to circular and have been knitting just fine since then. I have to change to other types of knitting or crafting when I've been repeating the same motion for a long time. I'm so happy to be knitting again!


----------



## bsfmama (Feb 7, 2011)

try ice- it will reduce inflammation( from a nurse -knitter)


----------



## bsfmama (Feb 7, 2011)

try ice- it will reduce inflammation( from a nurse -knitter)


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

PITA said:


> Yes, I get this pain in upper left shoulder. Unfortunately, I have to stop knitting for about a week or change to a small crochet project.


I have a wee bit of tendonitis in my right shoulder. I sort of lower my shoulder when the pain hits. Sometimes I go put the kettle on and make tea, then when I get back to the knitting I feel better. Tea cures everything from hangnails to hongkong flu. If none of that works I take 3 extra strength tylenol.


----------



## bsfmama (Feb 7, 2011)

I love the thought of tea curing it all- such a serene habit to indulge oneself in-


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

luvs2knit47 said:


> I have arthritis and i have had rotator cuff repair on both shoulders...and a cervical fusion from c4-c7....the best thing I have found to ease upper body pain is Biofreeze...it's amazing and you can buy it in a roll on form that you don't have to get on your hands...it really eases pain...sorry your in pain..I know how it feels~~~ :thumbup:


I too use biofreeze (on my knees) and it doesn't always help me. Everyone is different and it may help her. So many ways to help is a good thing. Many good suggestions too.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Please consider circular needles. They really do make a difference, but you won't believe it until you try them (more than once!). Also, square needles help for the hands.


----------



## SeahorseLady (Oct 24, 2011)

If you are working on an afghan or something that is heavy or bulky, use circular needles even when they aren't recommended. I have RA and Osteo in my shoulders from using a wheelchair after a car accident. I use circular needles for most of my knitting projects--I have all three knitpicks needle types and most bamboo ones. They are great! I couldn't do as much without them.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

that is what i have been using lattely and my shoulder is really better,thanks to circular needles


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

I also like circular needles...they are great~~~especially the bamboo...


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

It is also hard for me to relax my shoulders too...I have had both rotator cuffs repaired and neck fusion...I tend to stay in a tense position a lot...even hard to relax when doing nothing!


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Bless you, dear one. Have never had the rotator cuffs, but C-3,-4.5.6.and 7 are removed,fused and plated. One had stuck to the cord and exposed the cord when it was removed. After a month of lumbar drains, it still had not healed, so they had to go back in, remove the plates, chisel out the fusion, do a skin graft on the cord, and do a new fusion, and new plate. Had a stroke on the table to boot.
But I Thank our Lord for the miracles He has given. just with my neck! The docs said I would probably be paralyzed from the neck down and there would be no room for range of motion. God had other plans for me.
But the pain and knotted muscles are a constant. However, I go to a pain clinic every 3 months. That doc has found the balance which keeps me functioning at a pain level I can manage.
This tough old bird just keeps on as long as there is life and is grateful for it.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

DebNannyMom said:


> Bless you, dear one. Have never had the rotator cuffs, but C-3,-4.5.6.and 7 are removed,fused and plated. One had stuck to the cord and exposed the cord when it was removed. After a month of lumbar drains, it still had not healed, so they had to go back in, remove the plates, chisel out the fusion, do a skin graft on the cord, and do a new fusion, and new plate. Had a stroke on the table to boot.
> But I Thank our Lord for the miracles He has given. just with my neck! The docs said I would probably be paralyzed from the neck down and there would be no room for range of motion. God had other plans for me.
> But the pain and knotted muscles are a constant. However, I go to a pain clinic every 3 months. That doc has found the balance which keeps me functioning at a pain level I can manage.
> This tough old bird just keeps on as long as there is life and is grateful for it.


God bless you. Your signature also says so much about your faith and perseverence.


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

You have had to go through it twice...Goodness gracious~~~I have had 2 neck surgeries 25 years apart the last time with coral in the disc space and a titanium plate with 6 screws...C4-C7 and C3 was showing lots of wear but he did nothing about it!!! For several months after the surgery I couldn't lift my left arm up the nerve to the deltoid muscle was damaged...they were afraid it was permanent...I knew better!! It's like a chain reaction..once they start going they all get bad... I too am a tough ole' broad and I prayed everyday and exercised it and worked so hard to get the function back and it's the same as new except for the arthritis in the shoulder~ :thumbup: Yes, God is good...I have been told to go to a Pain Mng Clinic but as of yet have not...do they do things other than meds? Don't want to take strong pain pills...I also have L2-L5 fused in my lower back and 8 screws and rods there...This was my 3rd surgery there...over a 30 years period...I do have a lot of pain from this...and the disc below, L5-S1 has deteriorated now also...no more cutting!!! I'll learn to live with the pain and numbness...But whoever came up with the term for total frustration being called "A pain in the neck" knew what they were talking about...it has to hold your head up~~~We'll keep each other in mind and stay in touch...it's nice, but sad to have someone to identify with...thanks for responding...


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Each of those surgeries were single discs. also had tumor in my neck,so have had 10 neck surgeries.
now all lumbar and S-1 are ruptured,have been for 6 years. They are just not ready for surgery. They will just stay unless I get to the point I can't move.
:|


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes, it is nice to have people who "feel your pain". I too have had surgeries, fusions in my lower back. "They" said eventually my whole spine will be fused....but I'm fighting it every inch of the way. I've been to about 8 pain clinics....they all are a bit different. The best one I went to was every day for 2 months. They had an actual apartment set up so I could learn to make a bed, pull something from an oven, load a dishwasher, etc. They had us learn how to get in and out of a car. They took us to a food store and taught us how to shop for high and low items. They also took us to a bar to bowl and shoot darts. LOL most of us just wanted a drink to help the pain! So you have to check them out. Some are just anesthesiologists who do pain meds and nerve blocks. Prayers for all of us who live with daily pain and keep on going!


----------



## colbyzmom (Mar 26, 2011)

memere2126 said:


> I have been knitting a lot lately and I have been having a problem with my shoulders. There is continual pain when moving.
> 
> I'm don't know how you knit now, but 2 things that can help some are: knitting continental (not as much movement) & using circular needles (takes weight off). Also, there are prescription NSAID patches that I use sometimes. Although I don't think you use them if you already take NSAIDs.


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

Goodness...we all have our crosses to bear...a defective spine is ours...and all the shoulder pain...knee pain etc...bless us all we don't let it get us down!!We fight to do what we love to do...I'll never give up trying~~~ :thumbup:


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

We are a determined bunch arn't we. I'm crocheting neck warmers for gift is spite of the back and neck and shoulderr pain. My hand is starting to go numb, but I got to get these gifts done first. Then I'll rest. Looking foward to getting some 16" circulars to try. I hope they work for me as well as they work for many of you. Maybe Santa's listening.


----------



## memere2126 (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow, I guess I did not realize that so many people have shoulder pain. I have been trying to stabilize my arm when I knit so that I don't move it too much. that has helped a lot. I have Polymyalgia Rheumatica which I thought was the initial problem, however, my rheumatologist increased the prednisone but it did not help much so I don't think that was the problem. I will continue to knit as I cannot imagine not knitting. Take care all of you, you've been a great help to me. Love this forum.

Nancy


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

this is what you call the "GOLDEN YEARS"... LOL


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Have tried the continental/left. It seems to make a great looking stitch also. I use the circular needles whenever I can.
And I have the lidocaine patches that help. I also have a TENS unit. I see my pain doc every 3 months. He is a neurologist and his partner is an anesthesiologist. 
God bless all who are living with painful challenges.


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

If they do you can buy a set of interchangeable ones like Denise brand...they are wonderful!!! You can use them in many different lengths of circular needles and straight needles too...I love my set and all the sizes are in there...Plus i bought a special which is in a pink case and a portion of the price goes for breast cancer research...check them out...I hope they help you too...


----------



## meshale13 (Mar 21, 2011)

I can't tell if it is funny or sad that all of us knitters with shoulder pain refuse to give up our knitting!


----------



## Eggychesh (Aug 8, 2011)

memere2126 said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions. I will try putting away the knitting for a week or two and ice? or put heat? (don't know which is the right treatment) on my shoulders to see if I can relieve the discomfort. I hate to think that something that I love to do is doing this to me.


My chiropractor always recommends an ice pack for 10 to 15 minutes on then 45 minutes off repeating as often as possible,this greatly helps to reduce any inflamation. He never advises heat pads.


----------



## 2nd time around (Sep 19, 2011)

thyr should sell biofreeze @yarn shops.....


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

This is so true!!!! It works so well..opens up my sinus' too~ LOL!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Cold closes the veins so the blood doesn't flow as fast. Also numbs the area.
Heat opens up the veins and the blood flows faster.

RICE wonder if it works for shoulder pain. It's good for muscle sprains and strains 
R - rest - don't use it
I - ice - be sure to wrap in towel, don't want frostbite
C - compression - elastic bandages 
E - elevation - raise it up 

I think you would want heat for arthritis - better mobility, loosing joints, etc. Light exercise also helps to keep the joint fluids flowing. Gentle massage. 

For the person who said her DH used his elbow on her back - my daughter uses her knuckles and really presses down. Once that knot (build of of some sort of acid) is gone, so is the pain.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

DebNannyMom said:


> Bless you, dear one. Have never had the rotator cuffs, but C-3,-4.5.6.and 7 are removed,fused and plated. One had stuck to the cord and exposed the cord when it was removed. After a month of lumbar drains, it still had not healed, so they had to go back in, remove the plates, chisel out the fusion, do a skin graft on the cord, and do a new fusion, and new plate. Had a stroke on the table to boot.
> But I Thank our Lord for the miracles He has given. just with my neck! The docs said I would probably be paralyzed from the neck down and there would be no room for range of motion. God had other plans for me.
> But the pain and knotted muscles are a constant. However, I go to a pain clinic every 3 months. That doc has found the balance which keeps me functioning at a pain level I can manage.
> This tough old bird just keeps on as long as there is life and is grateful for it.


I understand your pain, honey, my husband had similar surgery after falling off a two story walk-way onto concrete. They, too, said he would be paralyzed, and indeed was for a day and a half, but again, God had other plans. He has the muscle knotting problems and pain, but we are so grateful that he can walk, move, work, etc. Pray for him, and we'll pray for you.


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

So glad to hear he is better...I've learned that any orthopedic surgery leaves you with some pain..it's like swapping one pain for another but of lesser strength...I appreciate your prayers and will remember you and yours too...


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

luvs2knit47 said:


> So glad to hear he is better...I've learned that any orthopedic surgery leaves you with some pain..it's like swapping one pain for another but of lesser strength...I appreciate your prayers and will remember you and yours too...


Thanks, honey


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

memere2126 said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions. I will try putting away the knitting for a week or two and ice? or put heat? (don't know which is the right treatment) on my shoulders to see if I can relieve the discomfort. I hate to think that something that I love to do is doing this to me.


You will do what works for you! everyone is different. My right shoulder gives me the pain. It is more so after knitting. When the shoulder is acting up and painful, I need to sleep with my right arm on top of a pillow for support. To support the arm is crucial. You must not let it droop on its own weight. Tuck your hand of the affected shoulder into the waistband of your pants if you have no pocket to put it in, or tuck it into your bra strap on the opposite side of the affected shoulder. At times your good hand may have to carry the other arm under its elbow. Trust me this pain will come and go. Your arm is just asking you to baby it for a while.  It is ok, and while you knit, you must have your elbow resting on a pillow so your shoulder joint does not move. Gentle shoulder massages will help with the pain. You are not alone in this. Your KP knitting/crochet family is with you! 
The Polymyalgia Rheumatica is very similar to fibromyalgia which is what I have, and a lot of KP members also have. We know it is no picnic, but there is stuff you can do to help yourself. You can take an anti-inflamatory anagesic from over the counter to assist with the flareups. See your pharmacist for this.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

lots of excellent help here...i want to add one more thing..an oral surgeon suggested i make ice packs by combining 3 parts of water and 1 part rubbing alcohol in a ziplock bag...make several he said because they don't stay cold very long....when you take them from the freezer you'll have a super cold, slushy ice pack..wrap it in a towel to use....since it doesn't freeze solid you can put it exactly where it is needed....i use these almost daily on my shoulders..and have discovered them to be very useful since they really conform to the area i need them on....
julie


----------



## memere2126 (Sep 27, 2011)

Great idea, Julie. I will try the ice packs with water and rubbing alcohol. I like the idea that they do not freeze solid. 

Thank you.

Nancy


----------



## gagirl (Sep 11, 2011)

Try using circular needles. There is less strain on all parts of the upper body. When I had my yarn shop I made a sweater a week for many years and suffered a lot of pain. Tendinitis was my biggest problem so putting the old physics to work it seemed logical that less stitches on the working part of the needle and the rest resting in my lap would work. It did. Also Clover made a needle called a Flex needle. ....basically a circular cut in half with a large stopper bead on each end or you can knit with two circular needles as if straight needles with a stopper on the unused end. I still have some in my shop leftovers but don't know if Clover still makes them. If not, you might make a search on the eBay I Need That section. If they are no longer made you can just go with circulars... which are also good for using in chairs with arms and on lairplanes. Either of these suggestions will help. Hope something here helps. I had a complete shoulder replacement less than a year 


ago and I use these ideas plus taking breaks occasionally.


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have also done this and it does work...


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Julie, thanks so much for the "recipe". I used to use those along time ago and they worked great.....but forgot the ratio. They really do help and are much cheaper than the "blue" ones you buy...they actually work better too. Thanks again!!!


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

bless you for your continued courage and your great advice. all of you woman are inspirations. for those of us in my area we are called GRITS> Girls Raised In The South. we are tough. :thumbup:


----------



## lizzieshome (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a rotator cuff injury in my left shoulder and when I knit several days in a row I have pain that extends up into my neck and down under my arm. I have to rest it frequently. I will try some of the tips I have read here to see if they help. Knitting is my sanity sometimes right now..dealing with aged parents who are having lots of problems...have to be able to lose myself in something right now or go slap, dab crazy,lol.


----------



## gagirl (Sep 11, 2011)

I broke my right shoulder in a fall a year ago. The surgery to put together didn't heal so had to have a complete reverse shoulder replacement. The first thing I asked my orthopedic surgeon was when can I knit? I was knitting 6 weeks after the replacement with the stipulation from him that I would keep it below the waist...in my lap and that I would rest it occasionally. Well, my shoulder told me when to stop and it still does almost a year later...in Feb. I still get all the knitting done that I want. Also, try to keep your entire shoulder relaxed. I found that when I was intent on getting a lot done and ended all tensed that it hurt more. I guess I would say don't push it or you will lose it. You will also get tendenitis which I have done in the last year. I ended up having to wear a band on my elbow which is constricting. When it is hurting just quit for a day or two and do the hot/cold therapy. It sounds like you might be damaging tendons. Try using circular needles. They also help. I commented on this problem in late October I believe.


----------



## Manuella Pop (Mar 9, 2011)

memere2126 said:


> I have been knitting a lot lately and I have been having a problem with my shoulders. There is continual pain when moving. My rheumatologist said that it could be due to knitting (the continual same movements). Has anyone had this problem, and if so, what did you do to relieve the pain. I CANNOT give up knitting. Too many things to make and not enough time.


Are you a thrower? I knit continental and the shoulder is not very involved this way It's hard to learn a new technique , and you will be slow at first, but if you CAN'T STOP KNITTING (cute!!!!) it's worth the try!
Good luck,

Manuella


----------



## rob529 (Apr 10, 2011)

Are you a thrower? I knit continental and the shoulder is not very involved this way It's hard to learn a new technique , and you will be slow at first, but if you CAN'T STOP KNITTING (cute!!!!) it's worth the try!
Good luck,

Manuella[/quote]

Thanks for the advice. I also have shoulder issues. I try to remember to keep my elbow against my side, not doing a very good job of it. I am going to try to relearn my method.
Robin in TX


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

Anita H said:


> I also have a torn rotator cuff and I had to learn to keep my elbow close to my body and just use my wrist and fingers to handle the yarn. I also have a pillow that I lay in my lap and rest my elbow on. I only started knitting last year and am not going to give it up. I will figure out anything I can to keep knitting.


I have had rotator cuff surgery on both of my shoulders and they are so much better...I do have arthritis in both of them so they are not perfect but, they are so much better...the pain was horrible till I had them fixed...It was a rough recovery with the PT starting a couple of days after surgery~You're thinking NO WAY! But, good PT and continued exercises is the secret of a successful surgery...


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sounds like you need to relax and enjoy knitting...I tried Tole Painting and was pretty good at it but would find myself in a tight bundle of cramped up muscles...I finally decided it wasn't worth all the tension and gave it up....


susankschutz said:


> I had a lower back injury in '07 and now all that's left pain-wise is my left shoulder and neck. My chiropractor doesn't believe me when I tell him that I think my knitting might be part of the problem. I had actually started forming bone spurs in my neck and when I saw the x-rays of my neck I could tell why it was happening. They're on the right side. When I knit I sit weird. I'm a speed knitter so I also get tense and often my jaws start hurting as well. I have TMJ already - been that way all my life - born with it.
> When I knit socks I tense up even more because of the way I hold the small project. I'm working on a pair of socks and a sweater right now.
> I see my chiropractor weekly now - was 3 times. After my injury I had 14 vertabrae that were causing pain all over the place.


----------



## gregoraj (Dec 23, 2012)

For pain in the hands, shoulder, wrists etc caused by repetitive use of the muscles like knitting and crochet, try an all natural topical pain reliever called Elmore Oil. It penetrates and reduces the inflammation and therefore the pain, in about 10 minutes. It comes with a money back guarantee if you do not like it and you can get it in USA and Australia and a few other countries. Knitters need to know about it!!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

gregoraj said:


> For pain in the hands, shoulder, wrists etc caused by repetitive use of the muscles like knitting and crochet, try an all natural topical pain reliever called Elmore Oil. It penetrates and reduces the inflammation and therefore the pain, in about 10 minutes. It comes with a money back guarantee if you do not like it and you can get it in USA and Australia and a few other countries. Knitters need to know about it!!


Unfortunately, it sounds great but the shipping costs are greater than the cost of the treatment. Too bad. I'm checking into a supplier in the USA who may offer it at a reasonable cost. Thanks for the information that is worth checking out. Patricia


----------



## gregoraj (Dec 23, 2012)

The US supplier is at elmore-oil.com with free shipping thru Monday!
Hope that helps!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow. Thanks Gregori, I'll definitely look into this right away. Patricia PS Happy New Year Everyone


----------



## gagirl (Sep 11, 2011)

I used to hear this complaint from my knitters in my shop. I just had them put knitting in lap and relax and when you start again, keep your shoulders dropped and also important--- keep your elbows low and in relaxed positions. Don't get a death grip on the needles helps , too. Take small breaks. My right shoulder has been replaced so that one gives me a problem. I try to take good care of it knowing I don't want to lose it.

Good luck and don't push it. Theoretically , you could end up loosing time on the project we are so intent on finishing. The possibility is that you would have to put the knitting on the shelf while you take weeks off from it while it heals from the damage you have done to muscles and tendons. Not worth it! SLOW AND STEADY WINS THE RACE.
BONNIE


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

I have the shoulder issue and have really managed to keep it calm by using arm and shoulder stretches! As we "mature" we lose our flexibility and need to maintain our range of motion with stretching exercises. Circular needles and teaching myself to knit continental also have helped. But I have a day of knitting a good stretch before bed helps me rest and keeps my right shoulder strong and mobile.


----------

